# Teichbau in einen natürlichen Felsen hinein



## Velture (15. Okt. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin gerade dabei zu meinem Haus einen kleinen Garten zu planen. Da nun die Bauarbeiten des Hauses nahezu abgeschlossen sind und der Garten weitestgehend schon einmal Grob bereinigt wurde ist ein in meinen Augen nahezu perfekter Teichplatz aufgetaucht. Ursprünglich sollte an dieser Stelle einfach nur Erde abgetragen werden, um diese später durch andere Felsenreste aufzufüllen, allerdings wird da nun wohl ein Teich kommen
.
*Ein paar nützliche Informationen zu Beginn*
WO?! Auf den Philippinen! Also sehr warm, extrem viel Sonne und KEIN Winter.
Soweit ich es in Erfahrung bringen konnte, ist die Felsformation in welche ich das ganze rein arbeiten möchte der Kalkstein der Klippen, allerdings würde ich auch glauben dass es Lavastein ist wenn man mir sagen würde dass dem so sei. Soweit ich es jedoch von den Eigenschaften her sagen müsste, kommt die Beschreibung von Limestone dem ganzen noch am nächsten.
Grundwissen über Wasserqualität, Nitrit und dergleichen ist bereits zu einem guten Teil vorhanden.
*Teichbesatz*: Pflanzen, Pflanzen und eventuell Zebrabarsche (oder ähnliche) wie man sie aus Aquarien kennt. Extrem widerstandsfähige Aquarienfische welche sich liebend gerne um jegliche Mückenlarve hermachen werden.
*Filterung*: Weitestgehend keine geplant. Es wird eine Pumpe geben welche das Wasser aus dem Teich absaugt und in den oberen Bereich pumpt, um den Wasserlauf am Leben zu halten.

Wie man auf den Bildern hoffentlich erkennen kann, habe ich an dem geplanten Teich, bzw. an der Grenze zum Nachbargrundstück einen sehr großen Felsen, welchen man so schnell auch nicht wegbekommt, allerdings lässt er sich mit einem Vorschlaghammer recht gut bearbeiten  wobei die Idee entstand, das man hier einen Wasserfall, oder wenigstens Teich Einfluss entstehen lassen kann. 
Den Stein von oben aufgestemmt und eine ~100cm im Durchmesser und 30-40 cm tiefe Wassermulde entstehen lassen, eventuell verschätze ich mich gerade auch und es ist mehr oder weniger. Bedenken das es hier zu warm werden könnte habe ich allerdings keine, da ich diese Mulde vom Teich aus, über eine Pumpe mit Wasser befüllen möchte, wodurch es an einer Stelle Zwangsläufig dazu kommen wird das es überläuft.
Diesen Überlauf wollte ich seitlich entlang des Felsens führen, da ich bereits davor gewarnt worden bin, das wenn ich den kurzen Weg über einen Wasserfall nehme, ich sehr viel Spritzwasser erzeugen werde, und damit sehr viel verdunsten wird. Und ich ja im Grunde den daneben liegenden Stein optimal für einen Wasserlauf hernehmen kann. Der vordere Bereich begrünt, etwas dahinter liegend einen in den Stein geschlagenen ‚Fluss‘ der in ein Vorbecken führt.
Dieses Vorbecken ist in den Bildern auch fast immer entsprechend eingezeichnet. Dieses Vorbecken soll bei möglichst sehr tief ausgehoben werden und unterirdisch mit dem Teich verknüpft sein. Auch soll es bei Möglichkeit zu 80-90% im Schatten liegen, damit sich das Wasser an dieser Stelle nicht zu sehr aufheizen kann.
Von dem Vorbecken gibt es dann nur eine unterirdische Verknüpfung durch den Felsen direkt hinein in den Teich. Dieser hat NOCH keine bestimmte Größe, da meine Arbeiter erst einmal den ursprünglichen Teich vorbereiten sollen, danach die obere Schicht Erde abtragen um zu sehen ob es sich lohnt den Teich zu erweitern, oder auch nicht. In jedem Fall möchte ich auf die gegenüberliegende Seite des Vorbeckens den Einströmer für den Filter installieren. Ich habe dabei daran gedacht das ich später den Teich eh mit Zement auskleiden muss daran gedacht auf halber Höhe (je nachdem wie tief meine Jungs den Teich bekommen können) eine PVC Rohrkonstruktion zu setzen, welche damit hoffentlich weitestgehend unsichtbar zwischen einem auf den Bildern schlecht zu erkennenden Felsen zum Filter dahinter führt um wieder hoch gepumpt zu werden.
Ich habe jetzt mal ein paar Bilder von dem aktuellen Aussehen angehängt und wollte einfach mal eure Meinung dazu hören ob es nicht etwas Wichtiges gibt das ich so nicht bedacht habe und eventuell essentiell ist.
Grüße


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in einen natürlichen Felsen hinein*

Hallo,

erst einmal :willkommen 


hier im Forum.

Die Idee gefällt mir recht gut, vor allem der Lavastein schaut ja richtig super aus,
den kannst Du dann auch noch richtig schön bepflanzen.

Einwände habe ich eigentlich keine,  nur würde ich eher zu Teichfolie statt zu Zement greifen.

Der Lavastein dürfte recht leicht zu bearbeiten sein - ich kenne den halt aus der Eifel.

Mir persönlich würde aber der Bachlauf besser Durch den kurzen Weg gefallen oder mache

ihn zweigeteilt, dass ein Teil über das steilere Gelände fließt und ein Teil aussen vorbei.

Du brauchst ja keine so starke Pumpe nehmen dann spritzt das Wasser auch nicht so

fest.

Bin schon gespannt wie es weitergeht.

Viele Grüße Markus


----------



## Velture (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in einen natürlichen Felsen hinein*

Nun, bei Teichfolie dürfte es hier leichte probleme in der Beschaffung geben, da die philippinischen 'Baumärkte' leider nicht mit denen aus Deutschland konkurieren können  Bereits der geeignete Zementmix ist hier etwas besonderes, da kein normaler Strandsand genutzt werden soll/kann und genau diesen nehmen die hier üblicherweise für alles.

Und ja in der Tat, das wird durch den Teich und den Bachlauf mit sicherheit eine der grünsten Ecken in meinem Garten. Werde da natürlich auch gerne immer mal wieder ein paar Bilder nachreichen.

Danke natürlich auch fürs Willkommen heissen 

Grüße
Sascha

P.S.: Euer Spamschutz wollte mich nicht durchlassen, sagte meine IP sei gesperrt (liegt wohl eher an der Landeskennung meines Standortes hier) ganz schön fies sowas, aber dafür gibt es ja Proxys.

Ich habe auch mal die alternative des Wasserweges hinzugefügt


----------



## Velture (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in einen natürlichen Felsen hinein*

Aktuell schaut es sehr gut aus was meine beiden Arbeiter anbelangt, die kommen recht gut voran, allerdings werde ich die Wasserquelle verlegen müssen, da es sich ergeben hat das ich tatsächlich den oberen Bereich des großen Steins komplett aufbrechen müsste. Dabei erwarte ich jedoch das womöglich mehr aufbricht als ich wünsche und damit das ganze zerstöre.
Stattdessen hat sich ergeben das ich etwas weiter Links wohl ein größeres natürliches 'Loch' befindet, welches nun ausgehoben wird.

Ich werde auch Morgen direkt neue Bilder nachreichen, da es nun deutlich aufgeräumter ist. Aktuell soll ersteinmal überall die Erde weg, damit man wirklich sehen kann wie der Stein wo gestaltet ist, um entsprechend der Form die Pflanzenplätze bestimmen zu können.

Ob ich den See noch erweitern werde steht aber nach wie vor in den Sternen.

Grüße


----------



## jolantha (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in einen natürlichen Felsen hinein*

Hallo Velture,
auch von mir ein herzliches :Willkommen2,
am Allerbesten finde ich bei Dir, daß Du keinen Winter hast !


----------



## Velture (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in einen natürlichen Felsen hinein*

Hehe, ja das ist in der Tat das beste hier  Kein Schnee Schippen und 365 Tage im Jahr in Shorts herumlaufen


----------



## Velture (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in einen natürlichen Felsen hinein*

So, zwei Tage waren um seid ich die Bilder gemacht habe und ich hatte bereits Gestern geschrieben das sich etwas in der Planung geändert hat. Als ich heute dann da war um es mir genauer anzusehen hat sich auch gleich ergeben das ich dafür eine sehr nette andere alternative ergeben. Es gibt zwei recht tiefe Löcher in den Felsen, welche problemlos nutzbar sind um den Wassereinlauf hinein zu bauen.
In das rechte Loch wird der Ausfluss der Pumpe gelegt, in das linke Loch wird es dann wohl stets hineinströhmen und dann von dort aus über den Wasserlauf in den See hinein.

Da ich gerade nur zwei Jungs dran gesetzt habe die Löcher auszuheben dauert das ganze etwas länger als ich es erwartet habe, aber daran soll es nun wirklich nicht scheitern, zumal ich ja auch erst Strom verlegen muss, bzw überhaupt erstmal beantragen muss und eine Pumpe will auch ordentlich Installiert werden, von daher eilt hier ja nichts.

Irgendjemand bedenken wegen nicht vorhandener Filterung?

     

   

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Sandra1976 (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in einen natürlichen Felsen hinein*

Hallo Sascha, 
das ist ja mal eine super gute Idee. Bin mal auf deine Fortschritte und auf das Endergebnis gespannt.
Willst du das Projekt dieses Jahr noch fertigstellen?
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Velture (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in einen natürlichen Felsen hinein*

Mein Haus wird erst mitte nächsten Jahres bezogen, daher habe ich noch recht viel Zeit und werde es jetzt auch nicht extrem schnell fertig bekommen wollen.

Allerdings wäre ich durchaus froh wenn ich den Teich Mitte nächsten Monats im Grunde schon fertig gebaut habe. inclusive Randbepflanzung. Besatz des ganzen Teiches wird dann aber erst kommen wenn ich einziehe. Da bis dahin wohl auch die Pumpe noch nicht laufen wird.


----------



## Velture (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in einen natürlichen Felsen hinein*

Da ich ja nun auch Fische in dem Teich möchte musste ich mir ja auch ein wenig gedanken um die Wasserqualität machen. Da ich aktuell in einem Hotel wohne solange das Haus nicht fertig ist habe ich hier eine recht ansprechende Idee gefunden die ich wohl auch übernehmen wollte.

 

Das Grüne was man da auf den Bildern sieht ist eine 'Rankenpflanze' wenigstens nenne ich sie mal so und das schwarze in der Mitte ist ein kleiner Teich. Der Besitzer des Hotels ist hier einfach hingegangen und hat diese Pflanze hinter seinen Teich gesetzt da diese ungemein viele 'Luftwurzeln' bildet welche, sobald sie das Wasser erreichen, der Pflanze einen immensen Wachstumsschub geben und sie sich in alle richtungen ausbreitet, wobei sie auch alle Wände mit in beschlag nimmt, da die auf der Unterseite kleine Haftwurzeln hat mit denen sie sich auch an Betonwänden festhalten können. Aber wichtiger Noch, er hat einige Fische im Becken und hat besitzt weder Pumpe noch sonst irgendein anderes __ Filtersystem. Das Becken wird einzig durch Regen befüllt.

Das bisschen schwarz was man da sieht ist ein ~2,5 * ~2,0 Meter im Umfang und noch einmal 1,5-2 Meter tief. Allerdings sieht man durch diese teilweise echt toll wuchernde Pflanze nicht mehr so viel davon 

Wie auf manchen Bildern zu sehen war befindet sich gleich hinter dem Felsen eine sehr unschöne Mauer welche durch diese Pflanze ebenfalls perfekt abgedeckt werden würde. Hier bedarf es halt immer mal wieder beschneidenden Eingriff um die Pflanze meinem Wissen zu unterwerfen, aber durch die Wurzeln im Wasser sollte sie hier Schadstoffe entziehen und zusätzlich einen schönen Hintergrund Bilden nach einiger Zeit.


----------



## Velture (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in einen natürlichen Felsen hinein*

Nachdem bei mir am Montag die Arbeiten begonnen hatten, hat sich mittlerweile einiges getan in meinen Augen. Der Felsen wurden von Pflanzen befreit und man konnte endlich sehen wo was langzugehen scheint.

Bereits am ditten Tag musste das meiste was die Wasserquelle anbelangte verworfen werden.

 

Nun scheint sich wieder etwas neues ergeben zu haben. Der Wasserlauf schien in ein Becken zu gehen und dann von dort von oben in das Vorbecken zu laufen, welches mit dem Hauptbereich unterirdisch verbunden sein sollte. Nun aber ist wohl bereits das erste kleinere Becken unterirdisch mit dem Vorbecken verbunden ist, wodurch ich nun etwas sorge habe, das ich im vorderen Bereich das Ufer deutlich höher setzen muss, um ein entsprechendes Wasserlevel halten zu können, oder aber ich muss mir etwas einfallen lassen, wie ich den Unterirdischen Zufluss zu regulieren, damit ich nach wie vor auch oberhalb Wasser laufen habe, ohne das ich gleich die Verbindung vollständig schließen muss, was ich nur sehr ungerne würde.
Eventuell werde ich an dieser Stelle auch auf den Überfluss verzichten und nur einen rein Unterirdisch lassen.

Sobald die Jungs den Teich vollständig so ausgehoben haben wie ich die Größe haben möchte muss ich wohl mal versuchen eine genauere Planung zu machen, allerdings stellt sich das mit Bildern bei diesem Stein und den Windungen etwas schwierig dar aus den möglichen perspektiven und den verschiedenen Höhenleveln mit welchen ich hier versuche zu hantieren.

Grüße


----------



## DbSam (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in einen natürlichen Felsen hinein*

Hallo Sascha,


ich finde, Du unternimmst einen interessanten Versuch für die Anlage eines Gartenteiches.

hhhm, an Deiner Stelle würde ich mal einen Test mit Wasser machen. In die Löcher eingießen und schauen, wo das kostbare Nass da überall heraus läuft. Wenn ich mir das löchrige Gestein da so anschaue, bekommst Du das wahrscheinlich nicht dicht. Auch wenn man versuchen kann die seitlichen Löcher zu versiegeln, vermute ich auch Löcher in der Senkrechte.  
Oder Dein Teich wird von einem Bach gespeist, da kann ruhig ein Teil des Wassers versickern...

Nach Ansicht der Bilder finde ich die Anbindung des Teiches/bzw. der Teichfolie an den Felsen auch schwierig. Oder wie sieht Dein Plan genau aus?



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Harald (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in einen natürlichen Felsen hinein*

Hallo Sascha,
ist das Gestein eigentlich wasserdicht? Ansonsten sehe ich die Gefahr, dass Du immer nur einen leeren Teich haben wirst.
Die von Dir genannten __ Barsche kenne ich nicht. Da ich aber mal unterstelle, dass sie nicht gefüttert werden, sondern Selbstversorger sein werden, sollte es grundsätzlich (nach deutschen Verhältnissen) keine Probleme mit der Wasserqualität geben. Ich habe aber keine Vorstellung davon, wie sich die, wahrscheinlich im Sommer recht hohen, Temperaturen auf´s Wasser auswirken. Vielleicht solltest Du von Anfang an die Möglichkeit einer Filteranlage in Betracht ziehen und zumindestens die baulichen Voraussetzungen dafür schaffen.
Reichlich Wasserpflanzen werden wohl auch nicht schaden, Du solltest aber dabei vielleicht darauf achten, dass es Pflanzen sind, die unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche ihre Blätter entfalten, damit der Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser positiv beeinflusst wird. Nährstoffentzug (durch Pflanzen) reicht möglicherweise nicht. Bei hohen Temperaturen speichert das Wasser weniger Sauerstoff als bei niedrigen.


----------



## Velture (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in einen natürlichen Felsen hinein*

Hallo Carsten und Harald,
Nen ganzer Haufen Zement wird da wohl notwendig sein. Es handelt sich wohl um Limestone, also Kalkstein und da wird es unerlässlich sein, das ich wohl alle Wände sauber mit Zement verspachteln muss. Teichfolie fällt aus, weil die Steine zum einen sehr scharfkantig sind, als auch hier auf den Philippinen Baumärkte nicht die Qualität eines deutschen Baumarktes haben und entsprechend Improvisiert werden muss.

Aktuell sind Tests mit Wasser auch nicht sehr aufschlussreich, die gesamte Erde die wir hier herausholen ist eher ein Lehmgemisch welches sehr schlecht Wasser durchlässt und demnach würde Wasser erst einmal stehen bleiben, aber nicht lange.

Einen Bachanschluss habe ich nicht entsprechend werde ich in jedem Fall darauf achten müssen das, sobald ich meine Wunschform/tiefe erreicht habe, ich einmal von unten bis oben alles Stück für stück sauber und möglichst unsichtbar mit Zement verkleide. Es gibt hier sogenannten "Sahara Sand" zum bauen, dieser scheint der einzige Sand zu sein der fein genug ist um eine entsprechende Wasserdichtigkeit zu bieten.

Bei den Wasserpflanzen werden wohl noch einige Moose dazu kommen, welche ich an vorhandenem Gestein anbringen wollte, als auch eventuell die eine oder andere Seerose wenn ich hier so etwas finde.

Da ich aktiv einen Wassereinlauf haben wollte der von oben Wasser hineinlaufen lässt, wird alles für eine Pumpe vorhanden sein und ich denke mal, das ich in Parallel zu der Pumpe wenn es sein müsste auch eine Filterung eingesetzt werden kann, oder eventuell die Pumpe vollständig ersetzt.

Eine Frage habe ich gerade. Da ich Wasser abpumpen möchte um es von oben wieder einfließen zu lassen, wie tief sollte der Wassersauger abgebracht werden? Tiefster Punkt, oder tatsächlich eher mittig vom tiefsten Punkt ausgehend?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Gladiator (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in einen natürlichen Felsen hinein*

Toller Felsen, der sieht super aus!


bin gespannt wie schön das wird wenns fertig ist


----------



## DbSam (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in einen natürlichen Felsen hinein*



Velture schrieb:


> ... alle Wände sauber mit Zement verspachteln... Teichfolie fällt aus, weil die Steine zum einen sehr scharfkantig sind ...
> 
> ...Es gibt hier sogenannten "Sahara Sand" zum bauen, dieser scheint der einzige Sand zu sein der fein genug ist um eine entsprechende Wasserdichtigkeit zu bieten.
> 
> ...




Hallo Sascha,


zur Frage: 
Da Du keinen Winter hast: am tiefsten Punkt, damit der ganze Mulm abgesaugt wird.


"Sahara Sand" kenne ich hier nicht. Wie und womit bei Euch die Wasserundurchlässigkeit (WU-Beton) hergestellt wird, dass weiß ich nicht. Ansonsten ist dieser Beton unbehandelt immer nur wasserundurchlässig, nie wasserdicht.

Scharfkantige Steine/Stellen/Ecken kann man durch abschlagen entschärfen und danach mit entsprechendem Vlies in entsprechender Qualität und Stärke verkleiden. Die Qualität Eurer Märkte und Shops kenne ich natürlich nicht...
Da bleibt dann natürlich noch das Problem zur Anbindung der Folie an den Felsen und daher wird verständlicherweise die Folie wohl ganz entfallen...


So wie sich Deine letzten Bemerkungen lesen, wird das ein interessantes Bastel- und Testobjekt mit Betonguss- und Schmierverfahren. 
Ich lese interessiert weiter mit...



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Velture (13. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau in einen natürlichen Felsen hinein*

Ich habe mich ja nun schon eine ganze weile nicht mehr gemeldet, was aber nicht daran lag das ich mein Projekt abgebrochen habe, sondern das Wetter nicht ganz so mitgespielt hat das man noch große Fortschritte erkennen konnte und die Arbeiter daran gesetzt wurden größere Felsen im Garten zu zerschlagen um eine etwas 'ordentlichere' Fläche gestalten zu können.

Der Regen der letzten Tage hat aber eben auch einiges gutes am Teich zutage gefördert. Unter anderem scheint er weniger Wasserdurchlässig zu sein wie ich es erwartet habe, weiter wurde durch den Regen auch der Felsen von weiterem Schmutz und altem Schlamm befreit, nicht viel, aber immerhin.

So wie man es nun auf den Bildern erkennt wird der Teich wohl seine schlussendliche Form erhalten. Die Arbeiter haben von nun an den 'simplen' Auftrag bei entsprechendem Wetter den Teich tiefer auszuheben, aber wird hier wohl spätestens bei 1,5 Metern schluss sein. Bereits jetzt habe ich mein angepeiltes Wasservolumen um ein vielfaches überschritten  -- Denn Ursprünglich hatte ich 500 Liter im Kopf, allerdings ist mir bereits zwischenzeitlich wieder bewusst geworden das mein kleines Aquarium bereits 200 Liter hat.

Soviel nun also mal wieder von mir als Zwischenbericht. Und gleichzeitig auch ein Danke an die bisherigen Hinweise wie ich vorgehen soll bezüglich Ablauf und anderem.

Nebenbei bemerkt, der von mir angesprochene "Saharasand" scheint nicht direkt Sand zu sein, sondern ein Mittel welches dem Zement beigemischt wird um diesen Wasserundurchlässig zu machen.

Grüße

P.S.: Eventuell ist es recht schlecht zu erkennen was ich genau zeigen wollte, einfärben kann ich auch gerade nicht, da mir dazu mein Grafikprogram fehlt (habe erst Rechner neu aufsetzen müssen)


----------

